# How to Send Clothes To Celebrities



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

I'm trying to get celebrities to wear my brand, and not sure the best way to go about this. I recently signed up for Bookingagentinfo.com to get access to celebrity contacts but I don't know how to get started reaching out to them. For example, what types of deals are the most common type of deals to get them to be involved with your brand? Has anybody had success getting their brand worn by celebrities? 

I'm thinking that I could maybe pay some celebrities to wear my clothes but I don't know what is a good amount of money to offer them. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Well coming from a celebrity DJ. It's hard to Have them to wear your clothing line. First off we know it will make you money and that's your target. Now there is a way to get us to wear it. 

Has to be for a cause

Cancer
Rally
Support (think trayvon martin)
Sponsored clothing.

Find a motocross or supercross rider and see if you can get them a shirt at a local track they practice at.

Giving it to the the manager will only get the manage or his family to wear the clothing. 

Note your t shirt also has to be something that's simple looking but expensive not something your average person will wear. 

What ever you want to give them has to have a clothing buzz something they see in a magazine or a high end store where they go shopping and close down the store for a hr to shop. 

Good luck those are the best way to get to a celebrity for them to wear your design. 

Wait I for got celebrity's like a clothing Sponsor.

I'm go give you one good one. 
See if you can catch a tmz person and give him or her a shirt there always on TV and around celebrities. All it will take is the celebrity to ask him where they get that shirt from. Trust me we do ask. Then there would be phone calls to find the source. 

I'm no celeb. Since I don't DJ for artist no more. But still have ties with them.

Also make sure the shirt has a distressed look and feel soft


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

djque said:


> Well coming from a celebrity DJ. It's hard to Hey them to wear your clothing line. First off we know it will make you money and that's your target. Now there is a way to get us to wear it.
> 
> Has to be for a cause
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. How about paying the person to wear your clothing? or a profit sharing collaboration? Are you familiar with any of those?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

No not really when I was with coolio and we were in Hawaii the local surf company clothing had us come down to the warehouse and pick what ever we wanted to have but we had to wear there clothing in the video shoot we was doing and also do some givaways. Some celebs will want there own clothing line made but that is all in house and one of the bigger clothing company and designer will get that order.


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

djque said:


> No not really when I was with coolio and we were in Hawaii the local surf company clothing had us come down to the warehouse and pick what ever we wanted to have but we had to wear there clothing in the video shoot we was doing and also do some givaways. Some celebs will want there own clothing line made but that is all in house and one of the bigger clothing company and designer will get that order.


Right. I heard that Pink Dolphin and Popular Demand do that. They take celebrities to their warehouse and let them have whatever they want. Unfortunately I don't have a warehouse, I'm very small lol. Thanks for the help


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you reached out to any celebs via the site? 
Have you made an offer? You would be surprised how far a little Social Engineering can go. 
Ask what it would take to get "celeb" to wear ur clothing out or make a social post with ur brand. 
Paying a celeb to tweet ur brand is easier than getting clothing on them, got to start somewhere.


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

tristanphillips said:


> Have you reached out to any celebs via the site?
> Have you made an offer? You would be surprised how far a little Social Engineering can go.
> Ask what it would take to get "celeb" to wear ur clothing out or make a social post with ur brand.
> Paying a celeb to tweet ur brand is easier than getting clothing on them, got to start somewhere.


*Have you reached out to any celebs via the site? *
Which site? Bookingagentinfo.com? Not yet. I am trying to figure out the best way to approach their managers.

*Have you made an offer? You would be surprised how far a little Social Engineering can go. *
Not yet, I am still reviewing my options on what type of deal we are able to set-up before reaching out to any.

*Paying a celeb to tweet ur brand is easier than getting clothing on them, got to start somewhere.*
The thing is that we don't have a big budget, so I want to make sure i can get a return from it. I would entertain that option, but it would have to make sense


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

swaggeron1000 said:


> The thing is that we don't have a big budget, so I want to make sure i can get a return from it. I would entertain that option, but it would have to make sense


that is part of the risk/reward of biz.

i would just do some LA chic type v neck american apparel shirts and send them out. who cares if the agent wears them? at least someone out there would be. and if the agent wears them when your celebrity is around, why wouldn't they ask the agent where he got it?

the TMZ crew? pleez, most celebrities try to avoid them like the plague unless they NEED them for publicity, which none of your top celebrities do.


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

miktoxic said:


> that is part of the risk/reward of biz.
> 
> i would just do some LA chic type v neck american apparel shirts and send them out. who cares if the agent wears them? at least someone out there would be. and if the agent wears them when your celebrity is around, why wouldn't they ask the agent where he got it?
> 
> the TMZ crew? pleez, most celebrities try to avoid them like the plague unless they NEED them for publicity, which none of your top celebrities do.


Exactly Risk/Reward. Depending on how much money we're talking about, the risk seems to outweigh the reward in many cases. For example, even if a celebrity were to wear the clothing line and sales would pick up drastically, we wouldn't have the inventory. And if we did increase inventory, after the buzz is gone then we have too much inventory lol.


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

@miktoxic

I just read your post on the other thread. I think you have the perception that we aren't doing any sellls at all. We do have some sales, we are just looking to boost things up more. We have a niche that we are targeting so of course not every celebrity would work.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

swaggeron1000 said:


> @miktoxic
> 
> I just read your post on the other thread. I think you have the perception that we aren't doing any sellls at all. We do have some sales, we are just looking to boost things up more. We have a niche that we are targeting so of course not every celebrity would work.


no, i just didn't know. a lot of times more info given on here will get you more responses. 

what is your target market? teens? sports? music?


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

if you want my pictue then let me know   By the way truly its nice idea but did you got any one for it? what remuneration they charge?


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

strummingbeat said:


> if you want my pictue then let me know   By the way truly its nice idea but did you got any one for it? what remuneration they charge?


We have had smaller musicians wear our brands, but haven't seen much of a result from this. We are getting more focused on what type of celebrities that we are targeting. We did do a run with one celebrity DJ that was fairly successful. The artist actually bought our hats outright at wholesale price, and sold them on their own. They sold out of the merchandise in like a week. We actually didn't make any money from that, but the exposure was great. Other than that, we haven't seen much success.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

swaggeron1000 said:


> We have had smaller musicians wear our brands, but haven't seen much of a result from this. We are getting more focused on what type of celebrities that we are targeting. We did do a run with one celebrity DJ that was fairly successful. The artist actually bought our hats outright at wholesale price, and sold them on their own. They sold out of the merchandise in like a week. We actually didn't make any money from that, but the exposure was great. Other than that, we haven't seen much success.


It's awesome job minimum you are getting fun in your life  can you share some images so I can take ideas and try to apply here in oman


----------

